# Not a thing in the bucket



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Got skunked this am.Winds from north to northwest.Surf rough and a little weedy.  
Just a couple small blues.Any one else do any better 
T<------>Lines
Kozlow


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

son and I got skunked in the river today also. windy conditions really made it tough. be gald when the wind settles down a bit. hopefully the surf will be better to the wife and I tomarro.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I don't know Beachbums the winds are forcast
to be the sane monday .  Better for sailing
then fishing if you ask me.

T<------>Lines
Kozlow


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Not a whole lot better over here. All my locations seem to be closed or other problems! Sanibel Causeway had a beam crack and getting over there is almost impossible. The new owner of Bokeelia Pier only opens now when convenient to him. All the places near Ft.Myers Beach and near by Bonita Springs are clogged with Snowbird traffic. What a mess!!  

Guess I'm really going to haft to make a effort to find new places!  

Hope things improve over there for you!!

Tight Lines


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

If the wind would cut back we would be in alot better shape.O well try,try,again. 

T<---->Kozlow


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Yep Kozlow,

Going to be doing the try,try thing with new fishing spots! I do haft to admit that the spot I fished today wasn't bad. Small protected area with potential! Because its a small bridge and low, people walking over or driving over can stop and talk to you!! I thought that was pretty cool. Its out about as far as you can go, so the attitude is a little more "laid back". I will probelly start hitting this spot just for fun!(even if all I catch are snappers. ha ha )

Tight lines


----------

